# Can anyone help me identify JL subwoofer



## Memeds (Jul 9, 2020)

Can anyone please help me to identify JL Audio that i’ve got from someone on craigslist. I wasnt sure if this one 15w6. I appreciate for the feedback


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Sure looks like an 18W6. I owned a 15W6, and the magnet is more proportional to basket.
Dust cap is also proportional in size to the cone.


----------



## clifff150 (Apr 19, 2012)

Email JL and they can likely tell you.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

The 15w6 had ribs on the basket, i agree this looks more like an 18w6.


----------



## llebcire (Nov 17, 2016)

Did you measure the diameter?

It’s going to be closer to 15” or 18”.

-Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clifff150 (Apr 19, 2012)

After looking online, it’s gotta be an 18w6


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Best jl


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

looks like my 18w6. I have one NIB at the house


----------



## Memeds (Jul 9, 2020)

llebcire said:


> Did you measure the diameter?
> 
> It’s going to be closer to 15” or 18”.
> 
> ...


I measured its a 15 inch, i looked online ,checked the 15 has ribs on the basket like MINISQ said


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Memeds said:


> I measured its a 15 inch, i looked online ,checked the 15 has ribs on the basket like MINISQ said


send a pic of it to Manville Smith via PM here and he should be able to tell you all about it. I think his user name is MSmith


----------



## Memeds (Jul 9, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> send a pic of it to Manville Smith via PM here and he should be able to tell you all about it. I think his user name is MSmith


Thank you miniSQ, i will try to contact him


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Did the 15 & 18 w6 have different cones than the 10? My original 10w6 cones were extremely smooth.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

nyquistrate said:


> Did the 15 & 18 w6 have different cones than the 10? My original 10w6 cones were extremely smooth.


Yes. My 15W6 had a textured cone. My 8W6 had the smooth.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Makes me wonder if it's an early 15W1 or 15W4 with a W6 style magnet.
Larger spider landing, that makes the basket protrude outside the magnet diameter.
Same textured cone.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

SHAGGS said:


> Makes me wonder if it's an early 15W1 or 15W4 with a W6 style magnet.
> Larger spider landing, that makes the basket protrude outside the magnet diameter.
> Same textured cone.


Maybe W4. I had a pair of W1s and I don't think the magnet was as large in diameter.


----------



## Memeds (Jul 9, 2020)

I found out from msmith that it was 15w5 from 1990


----------



## Memeds (Jul 9, 2020)

Thank you all for the input, i appreciated it


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Never knew they made a W5. Learn something everyday.


----------

